# GERD/IBS/dyspepsia



## shaniz (Jun 15, 2010)

I have a few questions:does upper stomach pain/ sore in the throat from dyspepsia or gerd can ever leave spontaneosly?do I ever be able to eat fatty food again?it started from a virus in the stomach and with stress later on from my situation...I have it 3 months. it did leave (I think, it might be due to my nutrition) for 3 weeks and then came back. does stress can lead to gerd and how long after the stress is gone the symptoms disappear if it is the cause?I really appreciate the help.I really miss my not-vegetables-food


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi ShanizStress can for sure lead to worsened GERD symptoms. For me, when symptoms ease up depends on how high the stress level was and how long the stress lasted. For example, last time I unknowingly tripped our own security system before I *really* woke up early in the morning. I was so scared that the GERD symptoms came up so acute that I felt severe chest pain and pressure (couldn't even breathe without pain). But it also eased up pretty quickly and in less than a week my stomach was almost its own self again. On the other hand, for me personally at least, I found that stress that's not so sudden and "accute" but more long-lasting tends to prolong the GERD symptoms, probably b/c this type of stress goes out of our subconscious more slowly.Are you on any meds? It may be helpful to take some short term, like Prilosec in the early morning, just to take the edge off. Or, Tums at night. It's also very helpful to elevate the upper torso while sleeping. It helped me so much to use a wedge pillow (dr. recommended 6 to 8 inch high). Since I'm a vegetarian (have been for yrs before having GERD), I really don't know the answer to when one can have non-veggie food again. One thing that I do know is that eating less spicy helps tons. Spicy foods tend to excite the stomach accid.Hope you feel better soon! xoxo


----------



## shaniz (Jun 15, 2010)

thanks for your answer...yes I'm very careful with food, and my intention was that in the time you are on "remisia" (break from GERD) can you eat any food? also spicy and stuff with oil?I think my stress is long-lasting.In my last year I was very emotional andthings happand to me. I'm also very sensitive in general.then I had this virus and never recover since.could it dissapear for a long time/for life at some point?


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi again I see -- yeah, I understand about the long-lasting stress... been there, too...For me personally, things do improve and I can sometimes indulge in spicy food -- just make sure not to eat spicy food for days in a row, and give the stomach a break after one or two meals of spicy flavory dishes







And if I feel it's coming back, I'd take Tums before bed for a couple of days and return to my usual less spicy diet for a week. So, there is hope. It's probably a good idea to try and minimize the stress level -- for example, listen to relaxation CDs or just generally relaxing music at least before bed, etc. With the stress factor well managed, the gerd symptoms will probably improve.


----------

